# Canadian Train Code Help



## Anderson (May 1, 2015)

As some of you know, if you're looking at a train on the Corridor in Canada you can check the train type by way of the website address for the train's information page:

HP2=Budd equipment (Head-end Power set 2)

REN=Rennaissance equipment (the stuff bought from the UK in about 2000)

LRC=LRC sets

I came across a train from Quebec to Montreal that listed as "MIX". Since I do not think VIA has stooped to hooking coaches onto the back of boxcar-laden trains on a regular basis, does anyone know what this actually means? Is it just a case of "We don't know what we're running", some sort of mixed-bag set of equipment, or something else?

Edit: For reference, it's train 27 on August 26 and the full indicating URL is:
https://reservia.viarail.ca/tools/viewclassinfo.aspx?c0=J&t0=27&e0=MIX&cc0=VIA&s=0


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

Quebec City to Montreal trains could be either Renaissance or LRC trainsets depending on the equipment rotation. I'm pretty sure the description you found was designed to cover both bases.

VIA currently uses about 29 trainsets to cover the corridor schedule, 19 LRC, 7 HEP-2 and 3 Renaissance. A member of the Yahoo Canadian Passenger Rail group periodically posts an unofficial equipment assignment document based on his observations of the rotations over a weekly period.

Some LRC consists occasionally include HEP-2 cars, as the two types are interchangeable, but this is NOT true of Renaissance equipment, which must be operated separately.


----------



## Anderson (May 3, 2015)

Guest: Thanks for the info. I didn't realize that VIA had 7 HEP-2 sets running on the Corridor (I figured it was only two or three).


----------



## zephyr17 (May 4, 2015)

I took train 64 a couple of months ago and it was an rebuilt LRC business class car with HEP-2 Budd coaches.


----------

